# my new tig



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the tig has now settled in so i took some shots of it swimming about.

having a snack









checking out the other side of the tank.









some side on shots

















dixon


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sweet looking. Cool fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish
what are u feeding it


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Very nice tigs man







...How big is it? _if u don't mine me askin' _


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

very sweet fish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

death in #s- i am feeding it cut up whitebait.

yonam - it is 5 1/2''

thanks
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> death in #s- i am feeding it cut up whitebait.
> 
> yonam - it is 5 1/2''
> 
> ...










thanks

whats its appetite like and any other tankmates


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > death in #s- i am feeding it cut up whitebait.
> ...


 its appetite is tentative at the moment but i only got it yesterday.
as for other tankmates it is living with everything in my sig except the zebra plecs who have there own tank.
i just ordered a solid wood stand/hood and 180g for them i get it in 4 weeks as they are ready for an upgrade but the delhezi will be sold and a ray will be added either a leo,henlei or p14 if i still have enough cash.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice tig


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes a real nice tig you got there Dixon :nod: are those fish on the go constantly moving around?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

are those the sort of cats that get HUGE? Nice fish anyway.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> are those the sort of cats that get HUGE? Nice fish anyway.


 they get around 2' long. I think you are thinking of a tiger shovelnose









and Dixon, very nice tig


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

its a verry cool fich


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice streamers on the little guy...congrads Dixons


----------

